# How I Learned to Mind My Own Business



## papa chubby (Oct 27, 2009)

*I was walking past a mental hospital  the other day.** All the patients were shouting,  '13...13...13.'** The fence was too high  to see over, but I saw a little hole in a  plank, so I looked  through to see what was going on. Some crazy person  poked me in the eye with a stick! Then they all started shouting  '14...14...14'*


----------

